# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов byfly!

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	Обращаем ваше внимание, что c 0 часов 14 января 2014 года проводятся работы по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на 1 Мбит/с скорости интернет-доступа на тарифных планах Домосед плюс и Домосед XXL, а также в пакетах услуг Универсал и Экспресс лайт.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

